# An uknown perfect chore



## allotrios (Jan 26, 2021)

Please can you tell me who is the artist behind this music? 
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1NLmIL4y9hUDbbM9uM1TjL8epzZIfDTRi/view?usp=sharing
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1NLmIL4y9hUDbbM9uM1TjL8epzZIfDTRi/view

Thank you.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

allotrios said:


> Please can you tell me who is the artist behind this music?
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1NLmIL4y9hUDbbM9uM1TjL8epzZIfDTRi/view?usp=sharing
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1NLmIL4y9hUDbbM9uM1TjL8epzZIfDTRi/view
> 
> Thank you.


Shazam says: Univerz -Astronoise


----------

